# Where do you put your smartphone ?



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a question for you, owner of an audi TT mk3. 
*Where do you put your smartphone when you are driving ?*

On my last car (A1), I bought something to put inside the CD (something like that : https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com ... L1000_.jpg).
But on the Audi TT... we don't have this slot.

Don't hesitate to put a picture if you have 

Have a good night


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

I normally throw mine inside the very large storage compartment in the centre console. But tbh I would really like a holder too. Just not a fan of drilling holes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

In my pocket if possible. Otherwise in the front slot in the centre console where the charging lead is plugged in.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I put the phone in the phone box.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

On a little phone holder that i have attached to the air vent, if i dont put it there then usually in the cup holder lol


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

In my pocket, unless it needs charging. No need to take it out.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

If I need to look at it then I put it in the gap between the seat and thigh support, it fits snugly and doesn't roll around and I can quickly pick it up to check emails.

Otherwise it's in the box in the centre console.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine goes into the storage space under the arm rest. I never need to look at it when driving, if I do, then I pull over and switch the engine off. The number of people I see mucking around with their smart phones whilst driving is quite astonishing... most of them are in the middle of the road as they do it... pal of mine got hit head on by some idiot who was apparently 'checking her email' thinking that was just fine to do when driving - the mind boggles... she got 6 points for that (careless driving) . All the functionality I need from my smart phone is nicely integrated in the MMI, e.g. phone, calls, texts it reads to me, etc.


----------



## DHFerguson (May 19, 2016)

My armrest is ~3"/7cm thick, but there doesn't seem to be any way to access the interior.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

I use my iPhone 6s as sat nav and found out that keeping it on the top of centre console behind the gear stick is OK for me to see the map, but it is also OK for me as mostly I use just a voice from sat nav, so no need to look on the map.

PS: after I cut the vinyl with my old plastic holder I am not keen to have any *holders* in my TT


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you all for your answers.

It's really helpful to have the screen in front of us if we use the phone as a GPS...


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

On the passenger seat. Seems to cope well there all on it's own.

Have an air vent thingy like the one above when it's on sat nav duties


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

pcullen said:


> On a little phone holder that i have attached to the air vent, if i dont put it there then usually in the cup holder lol


That looks perfect and it looks like you have a plus as well? 
Do you mind me asking where you got that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

dizlet said:


> pcullen said:
> 
> 
> > On a little phone holder that i have attached to the air vent, if i dont put it there then usually in the cup holder lol
> ...


Hi mate,

Got it off ebay for a couple of quid. Works perfectly and has 360 degree rotation.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360-Universal ... zZEV5JYBIw


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I have an iPhone 6, if you open the storage compartment sliding cover slightly then let it close onto the phone it hold it in place upright. The cubbyhole is the same width as a 6 and it stays upright perfectly. I have tried it with the phone stood up as well and there is enough pressure from the spring trying to shut the cover to hold the phone in place. Also the charge lead can be left plugged in to the phone.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

I have one of these attached just under the hazard lights etc which holds my phone very well standing up on the storage compartment.

The magnetic ones are very convenient as you simply pick up your phone when leaving the car without the need to adjust any holder.


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

What a good idea Chris ! 
I will order one right now !

Can you put a picture of your install in your car ? No problem with the glue ?


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Here it is, I can't show it with the phone on as I've had to use the phones camera lol, but never had an issue of it coming loose.

I installed one in a test drive car I had for two weeks and when it came to removing it there wasn't any residual glue as it's a smooth plastic finish where fitted, bear in mind you will need to attach the piece of magnetic metal somewhere on the phone/case. My phone has a removal back so hid the metal plate in there no issues.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Was looking at the Q2 spec yesterday and noticed they have an option for a wireless phone charging compartment in the centre console.

Wonder if this tech could be fitted in the TT? (Or is it available and i didn't know)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

O keep mine in the cup holder and always use bluetooth so have no problems with calls or texts.


----------

